# Look what bargains I've had!?



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

I bought the first one on ebay for £4.20!

The second one of gumtree for £7.00

All this for a grand total of £11.20!!

I'm picking up some baby mice either tomorrow evening or saturday. Eeek so excited!!


----------



## always1more (Sep 24, 2011)

Does make you feel better when you get a good deal


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Are you putting mice in just that?

I hate rotacrap with a passion, even if they are just add ons.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i wouldnt call them a bargin at all in all honesty

rotacrap are really bad cages and not suitable for anything to live in, the ventilation is very poor and theres no where for a decent sized wheel or any toys.
that is also much too small to keep anything in, tripple everything and you will be close


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I wouldn't call it a bargain either, in fact, I'd say you had been robbed!


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2011)

I have ta agree with the others, you've been robbed I'm afraid.
Those cages aren't suitable for mice due to the poor ventilation.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

The only thing they are good for is smashing up


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Its to small my rescue mouse was kept in a rotastak cage and killed his cage mate as there just isn't enough room

Plus they stink in those type of cages as there's no enough ventilation.


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

Well actually they're are totally suitable for mice thank you very much! I've been advised by 2 separate proper breeder that they're fine for them and keeps them in them herself! So you're wrong!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I got the 2nd one once for the mice, I was planning on putting 2 mice in there, they were big adult mice, who got through the bars without any bother, I complained to rotastac that they werent fit for the purpose intended and got a refund, they state they are for mice but they really arent. I dont blame you feeling a bit fed up having your bargains slated hun but dont despair, they can be added to bigger cages or used as beds inside large cages, just make sure you mesh the bars if youre using it as an add on to another cage. They really arent any good as a single cage with no add ons though hun.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

no they are NOT suitable for mice
most mice breeders in this country are disgusting and keep their mice in cages like this









those cages are 18" long 
no wheel, no toys nothing

rotacrap have VERY poor ventalation, the cage will stink, amonia will build up causing allsorts of URI's and shortening your mouses life
there is NO WHERE to fit toys or a decent wheel and mice NEED a wheel

i dont care what the "breeders" you have found have said, i have yet to come across any mouse breeder in this country i would support, for once the americans are WELL ahead of us in the aspect of animal care, regarding how they keep their mice 

rotacrap are no good for anyanimal


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

thedogsmother said:


> I got the 2nd one once for the mice, I was planning on putting 2 mice in there, they were big adult mice, who got through the bars without any bother, I complained to rotastac that they werent fit for the purpose intended and got a refund, they state they are for mice but they really arent. I dont blame you feeling a bit fed up having your bargains slated hun but dont despair, they can be added to bigger cages or used as beds inside large cages, just make sure you mesh the bars if youre using it as an add on to another cage. They really arent any good as a single cage with no add ons though hun.


Thanks Hun! I have a 4ft glass tank that I am planning on making a mesh lid for also and that will be their socialising, play area with toys etc.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

First prize for Tact goes to TDM 

the rest of you could spit out your sour lemons and at least be a little more sensitive. Shall we all bow down at your perfectness? With a bit of thought those cages can be incorporated into something great.


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

Lavenderb said:


> First prize for Tact goes to TDM
> 
> the rest of you could spit out your sour lemons and at least be a little more sensitive. Shall we all bow down at your perfectness? With a bit of thought those cages can be incorporated into something great.


Thanks chick!! I think exactly the same!! I can't wait to extend and have all sorts of rooms for them to explore! It also means they can all go and have some space away from the others if they feel like it as just a tank is nice yes but has no private quarters!

You can get outside wheels which attach to the outside of the cage so you can get wheels!


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

personally i would not stick an ant in that ,would love to meet the idiots who made these cages grrrrr


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

hope said:


> personally i would not stick an ant in that ,would love to meet the idiots who made these cages grrrrr


On their own they are far from ideal. But if you incorporate them into a setup using bin cages and maybe other tanks then you actually end up with something that far more simulates their natural enviroment of tunnels at different levels.

It only takes a bit of imagination to make something really good with them.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

the outside wheels are not big enough for a mouse, they will cause them to arry their wheel up over their back, causing a defect refered to as wheel tail

personally i would not go for a modular set up with more then one animal either, as it can lead to territorial fights

and tanks and tank sided cages should not be used for mice due to the poor ventalation


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Lavenderb said:


> First prize for Tact goes to TDM
> 
> the rest of you could spit out your sour lemons and at least be a little more sensitive. Shall we all bow down at your perfectness? With a bit of thought those cages can be incorporated into something great.


No sourness just stating what my own mouse went through with it personally id hate from someone to loose a pet through fighting like my rescue boy did he was "got rid" off because he killed his cage mate why? Because his cage was to small and honestly they do stink with mice in not even a little bit he was rank and he's a very small mouse!

As the op said she has a 4 foot tank much better IMO asyou can even make levels etc, put more substrate in toys etc

I'm not fussed by a wheel and don't think they "need" one mine doesn't even look at his not matter what type he's had he ignores them but he has lots of toys 

People do get concerned about sizes of cages those types are said to be suitable for pretty much every rodent they aren't -good as a stop gap/clean out cage/hospital cage or a travel cage it's part of being passionate about rodents

People would be in uproar if a german Shepard was kept in a springer size crate all day everyday why is it different for rodents?


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2011)

i think when you look at what this is currently going for on ebay Glass Mouse Cage, Three Tiers includes accessories | eBay[which is really nice] i`d say they were totally unsuitable , i`ve seen snake breeders keep mice in better cages / set ups than those


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

I have the one in the second picture, my dad picked it up for a fiver. I don't keep my mice in it but i use it for when i'm cleaning them out. I also kept one of my ill mice who couldn't handle the long walks in the tank to get food water etc in there until she was PTS. Its good that your attatching it to your current set up and not just keeping them in that, good luck


----------



## Acid (Aug 8, 2011)

i keep my juvy spider in the long kidney pod and she likes it, i think thats all theyre good for really

i used to have one for my hamsters and im glad i got rid of it, it does seem like a bargain and i thought itd be a great environment with tunnels etc at first too and im sorry you got rained on by people :frown: and it sounds like theyre being harsh but they are just thinking of your little pets health and happiness


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

We're not being harsh at all just stating the truth, rotastak is not suitable for mice.
Of course breeders will say they are suitable coz most of them dont give a stuff about the animals welfare at all, just breeding to get what they want at the end of the day. (I did say most....I know some breeders are alright!)

If you have a 4ft tank and are able to make a lid for it then keep your mice in there, as long as you give them lots of stuff to climb on they'll love it.

Sorry if I did sound harsh in what I said but I really do hate rotastak and wish it would all disappear!


----------



## kat04kt (Sep 11, 2011)

sorry - all I can add is good luck with the cleaning..... Rotastak is notoriously hard to pull apart, even harder to put back together, and the plastic breaks - so if you're wanting to make a big rotastak system just bare in mind every tunnel you fit together is another to pull apart to clean....

On another note - please don't come on a petforum where many of the people here are small animal experts, and tell them they're wrong. 

I too, bought a rotastak, my hamster just wasn't settling, infact he was going round the bend - found him rocking back and forth in his food bowl and the rest of the time he hibernated, he never used the wheel - and it was the most distressing thing to watch. I came on here and asked for advice from the experts, telling them about my new awesome rotastak and not understanding what was wrong, and guess what - I got exactly the same feedback - and instead of saying - 'no you're all wrong, because the petshop said it was fine', I listened because these people know what they're talking about. 

I binned the rotastak, got the recommended cage - and hey presto, a much happier friendlier hamster. 

I know you came on to share your pleasure at getting a bargain, take it on the chin that the experts aren't feeling the same way. Yes people on the forum can be a bit abrupt but understand these guys literally spend all day trying to educate people on proper small animal care because they truly care about small animals and spend their entire lives looking after their welfare - and every single day someone like you comes along to tell them they're wrong because some friend, some breeder, some petshop said it was fine..... when really if you were serious about the welfare of your small animal, you'd have seen the advice and thought, 'oh that's interesting people are saying that' and gone off to investiage and done research about the minimum spacing and recommended caging for your mice.....

Frankly if you don't agree - log off, don't come back to tell the experts they don't know what they're talking about....


----------



## Grace_Lily (Nov 28, 2010)

kat - I don't think it's a case of not listening and heeding the advice but the approach some members take when correcting others can be a little too harsh in my opinion. It's no wonder people get defensive if they feel as though they are being attacked from all angles.

Besides, I think the best way is a friendlier approach for everyone's sake, coupled with the fact that I'm sure people are more likely to follow advice put across in that manner than the usual 'Nooo! Doom! You're doing it all wrong!' approach.

All IMO of course


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Grace_Lily said:


> kat - I don't think it's a case of not listening and heeding the advice but the approach some members take when correcting others can be a little too harsh in my opinion. It's no wonder people get defensive if they feel as though they are being attacked from all angles.
> 
> Besides, I think the best way is a friendlier approach for everyone's sake, coupled with the fact that I'm sure people are more likely to follow advice put across in that manner than the usual 'Nooo! Doom! You're doing it all wrong!' approach.
> 
> All IMO of course


Excellent post hun, I think recently the rodent section has been slipping a bit, Ive always seen people being advised, if enough people give you the same advice most people will start listening, please people try to remember that we all love rodents and we all want the best for them but a full on assault isnt the way to go about it regardless of how strongly you feel. Some of the sections on pf have a reputation for being confrontational, lets not have the rodent section get the same reputation. Hopefully the op has got the point that rotastac on their own are pretty dire. Right now everyone group hug


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2011)

Grace_Lily said:


> kat - I don't think it's a case of not listening and heeding the advice but the approach some members take when correcting others can be a little too harsh in my opinion. It's no wonder people get defensive if they feel as though they are being attacked from all angles.
> 
> Besides, I think the best way is a friendlier approach for everyone's sake, coupled with the fact that I'm sure people are more likely to follow advice put across in that manner than the usual 'Nooo! Doom! You're doing it all wrong!' approach.
> 
> All IMO of course


People only get defensive when they know deep down that what they are doing is wrong.
Nothing here was offensive, all I can see in this post is:-
OP - "What a great bargin"
Response - Err sorry but Rotacrap cages aren't that great for mice for (list of reasons)
OP _ "Well actually you are all WRONG cos this person said this and that person said that"

Sorry peeps I just don't see this random "attack" anywhere, were we all supposed to just smile and walk away when we see a cage that shouldn't have been made in the first place let alone sold?
The ONLY person that got aggressive here is the OP


----------



## dan1987 (Nov 10, 2011)

hope said:


> personally i would not stick an ant in that ,would love to meet the idiots who made these cages grrrrr


I agree, it's hardly suitable but I would do something similar to what Lavenderb said.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

no one here except the OP has been rude, blunt maybe, but rude? no

telling people actually they are all wrong because _a breeder_ said it was fine is stupid, look at the amount of people that have said its bad, not one person on here has said its good, surely that tells you something

when people are rude and imply other people are idiots, thats when people start to get snappy, surely any one understands that

now as the OP is quite clearly not a small animal person at all, let me put it in terms that they will under stand

what you have said here is very much like me trotting along to the dog forum and going



> look what a great bargin iv got! i got it off ebay for £6 postage £4!
> 
> grand total of only £10!!!!
> 
> ...


then every one comes along and tells me i cant keep a dog in something that size

so i come along



> well actually you can, because the breeder im getting her from said i can, and she keeps all hers in cages like that all the time so you are WRONG!!!


get the picture? see where we are coming from?

and yes you are probably going to say this post is rude, and yes you are probably right, it probably is. i have no patience at this moment in time. oh well


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm not being nasty to you...but mouse breeders are not necessarily the best people to turn to for advice! This does not apply to ALL...and in fact most on here (!!!!!!!!!) are excellent. But maybe think this is suitable...

You would have been better getting the large storage box from Ikea for £11. I would sell it as one cage...maybe get £15 or so for it and invest in something like the Ikea one and convert with some FINE mesh. Honestly baby mice are absolute B***ERS!!!!


----------



## Crittery (May 2, 2011)

I hope the OP will be coming back to this thread. Although I agree with how awful Rotastak it doesn't help if the owner gets scared off!

I've also seen a rescue recently auctioning off some rotastak  so it must get a bit confusing for the average person to know what is suitable.


----------



## Grace_Lily (Nov 28, 2010)

I did say in my post twice that *in my opinion* the approach was wrong, I don't expect everyone to agree with me especially not people who I was referring to in the first place.

I think the OP only responded in the way she did because her back was against the wall from so many criticisms. And I don't blame the OP, it's human nature to be defensive in situations like that. I'm not going to pick out each individual comment made by other members because I don't want to get into tit for tat but I did just read the thread through again and still feel my comment was justified.

It's not rocket science; the couple of posters who put their thoughts across more tactfully got a reply from the OP. My issue isn't with advising people on their pets it's the way it's been done. And no, I don't expect you to advise with a smile on your face but is it any skin off your nose to be friendly rather than condemning?


----------

